# In NY...boarding by way of Bus Tours????



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm from NY and I don't have a car so I have looked up various companies offering Bus Tours to different mountains. I'm actually going on one next week Saturday via Emilio's to Okemo.
Looking up different locales I see the main ones are Blades, Emilios (and the partnered companies) and Island Tours. But one I found that I haven't heard anyone comment about yet is *Snowbirds Ski Tours*. They are the only ones I've seen that go to Killington. 

My question...Has anyone ever used them? How was your experience?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Never used them. You should post this question in the NYC regional thread, maybe one of the guys there has experience with that company.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

I've only used Emilios. Snowbirds facebook page seems to have some positive vibes on it tho, guess they can't be that bad:dunno:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Emilios and Homage (nybustrips.com)


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Homage is cheaper if you like.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I used Emilios yesterday going to Okemo. The store is the closest to my house and it was a good trip. Def will be using them again


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Used OvrRide yesterday. Can't go wrong with them. Efficient and professionally run. Bagels and water in the morning, brews on the way home. Good crew of people and I will be using them again for sure (probably this week)


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> Used OvrRide yesterday. Can't go wrong with them. Efficient and professionally run. Bagels and water in the morning, brews on the way home. Good crew of people and I will be using them again for sure (probably this week)


Isn't OvrRide and Blades the same thing? I was just checking out there page


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

yes they are connected and 2 of their 4 pickups are at the blades stores. You can book through either


----------



## icfpny (Jan 20, 2011)

Homage (Brooklyn) does the cheapest trips that I've been able to find -- $59 to Hunter on a weekday, can't beat that. I haven't used them yet but likely will a couple times next week.


----------

